# "Holding him up at the point of a pistol"



## victoria00

Context: Fund-raisers can get pretty violent at times.
One donor stated that he was violently opposed to such pressure tactics. "It is not a gift. It's a business requirement, holding him up at the point of a pistol", he said.
Sinceră să fiu, nu înţeleg exact cine despre ce vorbeşte. Eu am interpretat astfel: donatorul a fost supus unor astfel de tactici violente, fiind în cele din urmă ameninţat cu un pistol. Dar - de ce este el citat ca spunând "holding him up at the point of a pistol"? Him who?


----------



## farscape

Poate dacă transcriem textul un pic, mai capătă sens... 

"It is not a gift, it's a business requirement", he said holding him up  at the point of a pistol. Nu-mi dau seama dacă se portiveşte cu restul  textului.

Altfel, dacă mai extinzi contextul, cine ştie, poate se mai leagă ceva. După o  zi de pescuit alge şi plante din lac, nu am alte idei 

Later,


_._


----------



## victoria00

Din păcate, paragraful se termină cu "he said". După, urmează cu totul şi cu totul altă poveste. Semnele de punctuaţie sunt exact cum le-am transcris - de aceea mă nelamuresc şi pe mine.


----------



## nicolero

Poate fi ceva de genul " 'faptul ca-l jefuim cu pistolul la tampla e o cerinta de business, nu un cadou', zise el"?

Nicole


----------

